# ScoTTish central meet



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

How's about a meeting for the 3rd of May and a cruise down to the East fortune airfield get some pictures of our TTs with the famous concord or some of the other bangers they have down their :wink: stopping of for a bit to eat at some pub or hotel what ever takes your fancy, since the good weather is here hopefully it will be warmer than knockhill was. 
and for some good news, Stevie's lowered TT is having a photo shoot at Stirling Audi for some car magazine on the 3rd and was thinking of starting off their, to give him some support (which i dont think he needs  ) Jackinabox has just done his wonders on it today and got a cracking shine too it, well done Dave is this the official start to your tour, so if your up for a small meet let me know 

cheers trev
*NAMES*
trev & evelyn
abz001 & patchbench
Henry & Tracey 
Davey & Anna + the kid's
Andrew & val
James & Adrian
Saint
Martin


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

thats a nice wee drive down to the air field!! you could always ask the owners if you could do a wee photoshot in front of some of the planes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure we could pop up to East Fortune, no market on a Sunday anymore ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

abz001 said:


> thats a nice wee drive down to the air field!! you could always ask the owners if you could do a wee photoshot in front of some of the planes


 had a conversation with them tonight before they closed, phoning them back tomorrow to speak with the big boss  to
see what they can do for us


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

well that would be a nice wee drive from edinburgh if im down i might come along if thats okay doke?!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm sure we could pop up to East Fortune, no market on a Sunday anymore ?


dont know about the market Andrew, but your more than welcome  mind it's *PLANES* not *TRAINS*
:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

abz001 said:


> well that would be a nice wee drive from edinburgh if im down i might come along if thats okay doke?!


 your more than welcome to come along if your in the area


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

down in edinburgh alot as thats where im from so if im aroud ill pop along maybe drag my geeky uncle as well (username:- patchbench)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure we could pop up to East Fortune, no market on a Sunday anymore ?
> ...


I like planes more than trains :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

abz001 said:


> down in edinburgh alot as thats where im from so if im aroud ill pop along maybe drag my geeky uncle as well (username:- patchbench)


will add your name and you can let us know if you can make it


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

cool  thanks... might even make the trek down even if im not down  always a good reason to go shopping! Plus would be nice to put faces to names.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> How's about a meeting for the 3rd of May and a cruise down to the East fortune airfield get some pictures of our TTs with the famous concord or some of the other bangers they have down their :wink: stopping of for a bit to eat at some pub or hotel what ever takes your fancy, since the good weather is here hopefully it will be warmer than knockhill was.
> and for some good news, Stevie's lowered TT is having a photo shoot at Stirling Audi for some car magazine on the 3rd and was thinking of starting off their, to give him some support (which i dont think he needs  ) Jackinabox has just done his wonders on it today and got a cracking shine too it, well done Dave is this the official start to your tour, so if your up for a small meet let me know
> 
> cheers trev


Hoping to make it too. 

Does Stevie work in Falkirk? I thought I caught a glimpse of a lowered TT there the other day.

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jock his car is used less than mine it's never out of the garage :lol: so i cant see it being him :wink: 
glad you are making it to the meet


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[/quote]
I like planes more than trains :wink:[/quote]

you would be better off swapping jobs with Evelyn, she is in Paris today showing the kids how be a trolley dolly (being totally rude and spilling drinks over everyone) :lol: hope she never reads this would never hear the end of it.

been on to East Fortune and the manager is calling me back tonight they have access to three aircraft that we can get our cars round the main show area is undercover so that knocks the concord on the head unless they can let us have a couple of cars in for a photo. also on that weekend is a world war 2 theme with plenty of tanks and armoured vehicles (what ever rocks your boat :wink: ) car parking for the day is £4


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I like planes more than trains :wink:[/quote]

you would be better off swapping jobs with Evelyn, she is in Paris today showing the kids how be a trolley dolly (being totally rude and spilling drinks over everyone) :lol: hope she never reads this would never hear the end of it.

been on to East Fortune and the manager is calling me back tonight they have access to three aircraft that we can get our cars round the main show area is undercover so that knocks the concord on the head unless they can let us have a couple of cars in for a photo. also on that weekend is a world war 2 theme with plenty of tanks and armoured vehicles (what ever rocks your boat :wink: ) car parking for the day is £4 [/quote]
Did he say which aricraft ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well :? comet, bac something, and a other one all have wings though i hope


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So that would be a BAC 1-11 Comet and a Vulcan


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I like planes more than trains :wink:[/quote]

you would be better off swapping jobs with Evelyn, she is in Paris today showing the kids how be a trolley dolly (being totally rude and spilling drinks over everyone) :lol: hope she never reads this would never hear the end of it. [/quote]

Was this her Trev:

A guy is sitting in the bar in departures at a busy airport.

A beautiful woman walks in and sits down at the table next to him.

He decides, because she's got a uniform on, she's probably an off-duty flight attendant.
So he decides to have a go at picking her up by identifying the airline she flies for, thereby impressing her greatly.

He leans across to her and says the Delta Airlines motto 'We love to fly and it shows'. The woman looks at him blankly. He sits back and thinks up another line.

He leans forward again and delivers the Air France motto 'Winning the hearts of the world'.

Again she just stares at him with a slightly puzzled look on her face.

Undeterred , he tries again, this time saying the Malaysian Airlines motto 'Going beyond expectations'.

The woman looks at him sternly and says 'What the f**k do you want?'

'Ah!' he says, sitting back with a smile on his face. 'Ryanair'.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> So that would be a BAC 1-11 Comet and a Vulcan


 Spot on i think, fell asleep after she said Bac ZZZZzzzzzzzzz  you been their before?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> I like planes more than trains :wink:


 you would be better off swapping jobs with Evelyn, she is in Paris today showing the kids how be a trolley dolly (being totally rude and spilling drinks over everyone) :lol: hope she never reads this would never hear the end of it. [/quote]

Was this her Trev:

A guy is sitting in the bar in departures at a busy airport.

A beautiful woman walks in and sits down at the table next to him.

He decides, because she's got a uniform on, she's probably an off-duty flight attendant.
So he decides to have a go at picking her up by identifying the airline she flies for, thereby impressing her greatly.

He leans across to her and says the Delta Airlines motto 'We love to fly and it shows'. The woman looks at him blankly. He sits back and thinks up another line.

He leans forward again and delivers the Air France motto 'Winning the hearts of the world'.

Again she just stares at him with a slightly puzzled look on her face.

Undeterred , he tries again, this time saying the Malaysian Airlines motto 'Going beyond expectations'.

The woman looks at him sternly and says 'What the f**k do you want?'

'Ah!' he says, sitting back with a smile on his face. 'Ryanair'.

:lol: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: i thought it was jock till you said *A beautiful woman walks in* going to delete this post later tonight


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

[/quote]

:lol: :lol: i thought it was jock till you said *A beautiful woman walks in* going to delete this post later tonight[/quote]

Ooohhhh, I will still tell her!!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: i thought it was jock till you said *A beautiful woman walks in* going to delete this post later tonight[/quote]

Ooohhhh, I will still tell her!!!

:lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: got a spare room for a few days then


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

should be a good meet guys, will post some up some times when I have all the info.

Joc, defo not me, have heard of a coupe that is a grey primer colour who lives around that area with bently rims

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> should be a good meet guys, will post some up some times when I have all the info.
> 
> Joc, defo not me, have heard of a coupe that is a grey primer colour who lives around that area with bently rims
> 
> Stevie


 good lad,


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

hello Trev,

We are up for it  
Sounds good fun.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers James will add your name  enjoy your trip to I.o.m


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

[quote="trev"

:lol: :lol: got a spare room for a few days then[/quote]

Yes, but she will find you wherever you go!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> [quote="trev"
> 
> :lol: :lol: got a spare room for a few days then


Yes, but she will find you wherever you go!!

:lol:[/quote]

 only if you say mate


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

L9WTT said:


> Joc, defo not me, have heard of a coupe that is a grey primer colour who lives around that area with bently rims
> 
> Stevie


Who is Bentley Rims?

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Spoken to Linda at East Fortune, going to see if we can have a couple of car's in for a photo section with the aircraft but going to see her manager tomorrow see what else she can do for the event so its looking good for us  she is going to get back in touch with me on monday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Joc, defo not me, have heard of a coupe that is a grey primer colour who lives around that area with bently rims
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that's Mrs Bentley's son numpty

cant write for the tears :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha ha very good old man :roll:

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> Ha ha very good old man :roll:
> 
> Stevie


classic from our Henry  did you get any time's from the mag yet,


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha very good old man :roll:
> ...


Not yet Trev, will speak to the snapper 2mo. Im sure we could get a group pic :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > L9WTT said:
> ...


Ok Stevie
might just head down to East Fortune and catch you on the way back will see what everyone else thinks


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Do we have a plan, Trev?

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just of the phone to east fortune we could have a photo shoot if we are their before 10:30 it's a bit early for that so what about 10:00 at stirling audi ?
Will post up when I get home tonight


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll get the photos and you can get the teas


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What time do you think you'll be up at Andrew ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> What time do you think you'll be up at Andrew ?


I don't plan to be up Andrew at all!!

:lol:

Jock


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were just aiming to get to East Fortune when you were due


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We were just aiming to get to East Fortune when you were due


He's pregnant.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We were just aiming to get to East Fortune when you were due
> ...


 [smiley=gossip.gif] dont want to feel left out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What time do you think you'll be up at Andrew ?
> ...


 being a man of leisure now, is going to your head mate :wink: will Tracey be their on Sunday ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Right this is the plan for Sunday, Stevie has had a set back with Stirling Audi at the last min, so if its OK with you lot :wink: we can meet at the Gyle car park at 10ish and head down the city by-pass to the A1 to East Fortune takes about 45 mins to get their from the Gyle, and meet up with Val & Andy some where around their before going into the airfield.
could find a pub or hotel around that area for a snack or meal before seeing Andy & Val off back to Newcastle sound OK ?
the lass at East fortune has said we could have the entrance fee for £6.50 that gives us access to everything but the car park which is £4.00 as its a private land owner that runs it 

cheers Trev


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> Right this is the plan for Sunday, Stevie has had a set back with Stirling Audi at the last min, so if its OK with you lot :wink: we can meet at the* Gyle car park at 10ish *and head down the city by-pass to the A1 to East Fortune takes about 45 mins to get their from the Gyle, and meet up with Val & Andy some where around their before going into the airfield.
> could find a pub or hotel around that area for a snack or meal before seeing Andy & Val off back to Newcastle sound OK ?
> the lass at East fortune has said we could have the entrance fee for £6.50 that gives us access to everything but the car park which is £4.00 as its a private land owner that runs it
> 
> cheers Trev


Do you really mean the Gyle car park or is it the Hermiston Gait one, near Halfords?

Tracey is working in Brazil next week, which means that I am free to wander!

Jock
8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Right this is the plan for Sunday, Stevie has had a set back with Stirling Audi at the last min, so if its OK with you lot :wink: we can meet at the* Gyle car park at 10ish *and head down the city by-pass to the A1 to East Fortune takes about 45 mins to get their from the Gyle, and meet up with Val & Andy some where around their before going into the airfield.
> ...


 Halfords Hermiston gate ! is it a better one to get to H ?
Thats a shame with Tracey working, do you not feel guilty :wink:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Of course I don't feel guilty about Tracey not being there on Sunday. What would you prefer, Brazil or East Lothian? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers for the link 'H'

http://www.hermistongait.co.uk/location.asp
This car park at 10 ish for everyone thats coming looking forward to seeing you all again


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Trev - This is NOT what I wrote! Have you introduced censorship in your MOD role?

Do you know how many cars are attending the day or meeting at Hermiston, so that we know when all are there and can go?

According to the AA Route Planner, Hermiston Gait is approximately 43 mins from East Fortune.

Jock
8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Trev - This is NOT what I wrote! Have you introduced censorship in your MOD role?

Do you know how many cars are attending the day or meeting at Hermiston, so that we know when all are there and can go?

According to the AA Route Planner, Hermiston Gait is approximately 43 mins from East Fortune.

Jock
8)[/quote]

:lol: was on the phone to Monthefish at the time must of edited it instead of quoting it will remove it sorry 'H'
heres the names so far from page one 
NAMES
trev & evelyn
abz001 & patchbench
Henry & Tracey 
Davey & Anna + the kid's
Andrew & val
James & Adrian
Saint
Martin


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Trev, yeah Glasgow Audi are now doing the shoot for us, heading through later on today with the snapper just to make sure the grounds are ok.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm coming down that morning from aberdeen anyone fancy hooking up on my way down, get a wee convoy to HG then onwards with everyone else?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn - I'll have to wash the car..... let's hope this "BBQ summer" appears a wee bit early!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Damn - I'll have to wash the car..... let's hope this "BBQ summer" appears a wee bit early!


 :lol: thats you put a curse on the weekend saying *BBQ SUMMER* in one sentence


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

abz001 said:


> I'm coming down that morning from aberdeen anyone fancy hooking up on my way down, get a wee convoy to HG then onwards with everyone else?


we can't manage..got guests that weekend, otherwise would have met up with you somewhere


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

bring them with you  hehe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone know somewhere for us to meet up ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will give you a call tonight Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

They're meeting you at Penrith services... :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

slg said:


> They're meeting you at Penrith services... :roll:


Seems like a bit of a diversion to me but hey, if you say so!

:lol: :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah Penrith right :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - so far everything is ok for me tomorrow.... will be at Gyle at 10ish.... if not... no big loss and typical saint :lol: :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Ok - so far everything is ok for me tomorrow.... will be at Gyle at 10ish.... if not... no big loss and typical saint :lol: :roll:


 Hi saint hope you can make it to this one :lol: but we are meeting at http://www.hermistongait.co.uk/location.asp
will look out for you


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hey guys and dolls i should be there coming down from aberdeen first thing so i may be late if so ill find you at EF


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

saint said:


> Ok - so far everything is ok for me tomorrow.... will be at Gyle at 10ish.... if not... no big loss and typical saint :lol: :roll:


If you are at the Gyle we won't see you. We are meeting at Hermiston Gait which is about a mile away from the Gyle!!
 :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

see you all their just about to leave once the other half is ready :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Guys i wont be there just woke up and im not in edinburgh doh! so hope the meet goes well and ill be sure to get to the next...


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for organising a great day out Trev. It was good to meet up with old friends again.

I am sure that Edinburgh Audi are still recovering from the shock of us descending on them as they opened!

Jock

8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> Thanks for organising a great day out Trev. It was good to meet up with old friends again.
> 
> I am sure that Edinburgh Audi are still recovering from the shock of us descending on them as they opened!
> 
> ...


 cheers Jock, it was a good day a bit different form the usual, but still fun, great and to see the kids doing their own thing  and thanks to every one for making it a good day out  will post up pic's later tonight 
ps guess i'll be back at Edinburgh Audi in the near future (cheers H) had her nipping my ears all the way home 
Peugeot 207 gti will be up in the for sale section shortly :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What are you getting your head nipped about?

Would have been good to see you all but I really had no chance of being able to drive that distance.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> What are you getting your head nipped about?
> 
> Would have been good to see you all but I really had no chance of being able to drive that distance.


Great day ouyt two of my passions in one trip  Pity about the third [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
SLG ,Evelyn want a new TT roadster


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hello, I know that we asked for seats with plenty of legroom but we meant on the ********* plane!!










Andy, I warned you not to press the button marked Ejector Seat!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry, I couldn't resist it, Val and Andy.

:lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

jock said:


> Hello, I know that we asked for seats with plenty of legroom but we meant on the ********* plane!!
> 
> :lol:


Bit too much fake tan on today Andrew?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I know that we asked for seats with plenty of legroom but we meant on the ********* plane!!
> ...


what happened to face to face conversations its down to phoning each other :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

How would you like these three to fly you to your destination


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

great day out for us...the kids really enjoyed it (and so did we). Looking forward to the next one 

Always great to see all the crew again.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> How would you like these three to fly you to your destination


I think the one in the middle is rather cute!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: am just wondering where your hands are


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> :lol: am just wondering where your hands are


Ask Evelyn why she is smiling?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Had enough of looking going to take one for a spin  









Where is first gear :x 









how was my landing Dad 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I know that we asked for seats with plenty of legroom but we meant on the ********* plane!!
> ...


Nowt fake about that tan,Costa Del Whitley Bay


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
We had a great day and enjoyed seeing everyone 

Sunny but a little windy 

Great fun trying out all the new audis particularly that black TTR...... 
which I understand has now been reserved :wink:

Concorde Alpha Alpha









The Audi Six









Front & back









That's an Avro Vulcan and a de Havilland Comet....oh and some TTs


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

